# Whiteside RFT5125 Flush Trim Up Cut Spiral Router Bit 1/2" D X 1-1/4" CL 1/2" SH 3-3/4" OL



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

can't wait to get one

still looking for the money however


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have a couple spirals, but haven't made an investment in a spiral flush trim bit yet. Been meaning to, but not sure whether to get an upcut or downcut (use both in table and freehand with templates on either side). The up/down combo flushtrim bits would solve that issue, but they are also like $150.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers, thanks for sharing your opinion on that bit. I have been considering one for some time now. This has just pushed me over the top. Thanks


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For future reference, get your whitesides from holbren or hartville tool.
They put woodcraft to shame on pricing…

For example, the bit you bought is $68.26 at holbren.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Nite Walker..I saw essentially the same bit on MLCS.com for $49.00…but i needed it now! But I will check out those resources ..thanks!

Live4ever..that would be a compression bit..cuts up and down at the same time..and ya your right. I considered one as well for the same reason..flexibility..but it was close to $150.00..OUCH!

David/Bruce..get it! I was amazed at how smooth and controlled it cut..you wont be disappointed.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this bit. Actually I am finding that this is the most used bit in my collection. Or should I say I have a few extras as I go through them, most often in my horizontal mortiser. Nice write-up!


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice review. That's out of my budget range in this depression. Someday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

As mentioned on another thread, look into carbide end mills, they are very tough and DO work well on wood.
These bit are make in the USA and are available down to 1/32" and 1/16" dia.
There are 2 types (+ others), the Ultra series and the Niagara series which has 4 flutes. 
Make sure you click on "Specification for this product family" to see all the sizes.
I have used the 1/32 and 1/16 and they are superb.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TYGN1I/ref=biss_dp_sa2
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0P9GVO/ref=biss_dp_sa2


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for this review. I've been looking at flush trim bits and can't really make a decision.

So regardless of the grain and the direction you were routing, you had no tear out?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

nice review, thx


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ben
The grain was mostly parallel, but I was routing across grain at the end. Again, it was a lot of walnut, but that bit cut so smooth and perfect…no tear out at the edges, or splitting along the long grain. I was very impressed by its performance. The next peel i make will be mostly maple..we'll see how it handles that!


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah okay, thanks for the reply. I'll definitely think about getting this bit.


----------



## Sumdume (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello Brad,
I have a few questions about the spiral pattern bit you reviewed in 2012. 
Are you still pleased with it? 
How long did it stay sharp?
Have you found a different bit that was as good and less expensive.

Thanks, I am making some router bowls and getting too much tear out on the end grain of hardwoods like maple. I am tired of sanding.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I love pattern bits and template router work. I own/use the unit you show, great bit but solid carbide in that size is pricey!

For quite some time I have been using 3/4" diameter bits with standard brazed-on carbide cutters. They also have both top and bottom bearings which allow one to always be cutting grain "down hill". Only down side is the diameter doesn't work well with tight radius concave areas (I have to switch to a smaller diameter pattern bit).

The larger diameter is a big plus for using rugged tip bearings and I can add my own lower bearings for 1/2" shafts.

Having a router table throw you work away at high velocity is just as disturbing as table saw kickback!


----------

